# Start thinking about Christmas NOW



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I learned the hard way last year.  Now's the time to start thinking about Christmas, otherwise known as the biggest book buying season all year.  Waiting until November like I did is TOO LATE.

Get all your books in paperback.
Get what you can in audio book.
Get your promotions ready.

What else do we need to do?  Add to this To Do list below.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Panic.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> Panic.


NO! Panic in November. PLAN in September.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

Quick!  Write a holiday special starring your most popular character!


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been in this mindset for the pasts two weeks.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey, Elle, are you going to be doing another big author promo again for Christmas? (like you did for the spring?) Would love to take part in that again!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

RM Prioleau said:


> Hey, Elle, are you going to be doing another big author promo again for Christmas? (like you did for the spring?) Would love to take part in that again!


I probably should.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Get your mail list going if you haven't already
If you are in a state not kicked out of Amazon affiliate program, become an affiliate
Update front/back matter in existing books (mail list, affiliate links, series lists, etc.)
Have your website up-to-date with buy links (with affiliate code), mail list, etc.
Write new stuff


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Kathelm said:


> Quick! Write a holiday special starring your most popular character!


Good idea!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

On it!

The only thing left to figure out is the timing of my new release. I'm thinking late November so I can have it on the Amazon New Releases list for the post-Christmas period. Is this a no-brainer decision?


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

> The only thing left to figure out is the timing of my new release. I'm thinking late November so I can have it on the Amazon New Releases list for the post-Christmas period. Is this a no-brainer decision?


First week of December may be a safer bet. That keeps you on the list through New Year's.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Elle, I am in constant awe of your work ethic.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Realize that:

Paperbacks sell well before Christmas, as gifts. 

Ebooks sell well after Christmas, as ways to use those new Kindles people get as Christmas gifts from others. 

Plan promotions accordingly. Last year, at least one poor author promoted ebooks for the Christmas shopping season and then missed the after-Christmas ebook rush. (Not me. Someone else who posted his regrets here afterward.)


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

I've procrastinated so long to put anything in print beyond my first book. Since I do the formatting myself, and I see no sales in print, I haven't seen a benefit. But, if you're saying it's somehow advantageous...

Also, I got the ball rolling finally on audio. I'm getting some auditions now through ACX which is really cool.


----------



## Sarah M (Apr 6, 2013)

What if your first real book is going out around this time? Would it change how you would do things?


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't forget the Matchbook program with Amazon.  You can do big promotions, advertising "BUY THE BOOK FOR YOUR MOTHER IN LAW, GET THE EBOOK FREE/HALF PRICE!"  or whatever.  

Line up those promos!!  Get the ads ready for Facebook if you do those kinds of things.  Make sure no more than 20% of the ad is text (learned that the hard way).


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> Elle, I am in constant awe of your work ethic.


*curtsy*


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> *curtsy*


You haven't got time for that. Get back to work!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Argh I want to get my paperback out already, but createspace won't let me change the shipping rates after I accidentally pressed the next button and now I have to wait for a customer service mail to fix this before I can order my book for a proof copy and then finally approve it for shipping ... 

/sigh


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

How about: Release something Christmas-related.

That's what I'll be doing in October! Hopefully...


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Kathelm said:


> First week of December may be a safer bet. That keeps you on the list through New Year's.


That's a good idea. The book should have gone through final proofreading by early November, so I just have to exercise patience after that.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> I probably should.


Let us know plzkthx! == *makes plans*

Other than that, I think I have everything I can possibly think of available for people to order. All that's left to do is promo.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

This thread is going to be invaluable. I'm working on paperbacks now with this in the back of my mind but anything else that anyone can think of would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm a small fry so not really worth listening to but my most sucessful week last year was the one between Xmas and Year New after a pretty successful free run on Dec 20th. Sold like 80 in a week having not sold that many in a month before.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm already planning to put all my books on sale for the 12 days of Christmas (Christmas to Epiphany).


----------



## ScriptLand (Feb 9, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> What else do we need to do?


Bookmark this list


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Joseph Turkot said:


> I've procrastinated so long to put anything in print beyond my first book. Since I do the formatting myself, and I see no sales in print, I haven't seen a benefit. ...


You're going on a sample of one book in print, right? Same thing with print as with ebooks, the more out there, the more chances to hit. I've just recently started print. First one came in July and sold 2 copies that month. Second and third came out in early August -- #1 sold 4 in August, #2 sold 5, #3 sold 4 (and has sold 2 this month). These are the sales that I know about. There are more showing up for expanded distribution, but I can't 100% tell (and won't for something like at least 6 weeks from end of week they sold). I do know B&N website has "customers who bought this also bought" showing another print book on 2 of my 3 titles showing up there.

Just like you need to write the next ebook, you need to put the next book in print. I'm getting ready to do my fourth and fifth under this pen name, write more on another (adding alt POVs) existing ebook that has done well for me so it will be long enough to put in print, and then doing 3 or 4 under another pen name even though I consider that pen name mostly dead (I'm just not going to put it in expanded distribution, so the only cost is my time).


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

This is a good topic, because it brings up something that people should probably start planning.  

Now'd be the time to open a file called 'Christmas Promotions' and start laying out a basic outline of all the marketing you're going to do.  So how does this differ from the regular marketing that people usually do?

1. More people are going to be shopping, and lots of people could be buying eBooks for others even though they themselves don't read them.

2. Lots of people should start thinking of making print copies now for their eBooks.  Many people who are interested in your book around the holidays might not buy it if it's only an eBook.

3. Start devising marketing strategies geared toward the holidays.  Make up special newsletters, set up special holiday sales (Smashwords should help many with this due to their Summer/Winter sale), bundle trilogies or series into boxed sets, make a real concerted effort for a change to actually seek out 10 to 20 blogs/forums in your niche and micro-niche to actively engage with at least 6 weeks before the big day.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Don't forget Halloween! I write horrorish stuff and I'm hoping to do well this halloween season! Anything ghosts, zombies etc ought to get a real jump in sales with shows like the Walking Dead soon returning! At least, I hope so....


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Still being a bit of a newbie I decided to try an evil plan.

I held off publishing another book until September 1st.

I started a 10 book giveway on Goodreads Sept 5th for it.
[so far 250+ have entered to win a copy and 150+ to be read]
[I should have started the giveaway buildup last month but had a problem getting it ready on Createspace]
I have a Book Discovery promo set to run here on KBoards.

I have books ready to be published in both digital and physical formats for October 1st, November 1st and December 1st.

I am halfway through ones for Jan and Feb.

Each month I'll do a giveaway on Goodreads and a Book Discovery promo here.

Hopefully I get some momentum going into the Christmas season and won't have to use any crying icons in the new year


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

E.L. MacRae said:


> Still being a bit of a newbie I decided to try an evil plan.
> 
> I held off publishing another book until September 1st.
> 
> ...


Boy, you're prepared!


----------



## Dave Renol (Mar 4, 2013)

E.L. MacRae said:


> Still being a bit of a newbie I decided to try an evil plan.
> 
> I held off publishing another book until September 1st.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I thought I was doing well by preparing to release a box set for black Friday and a new book in my main series for Christmas.

Dave


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a new book coming out in a week or two, but a little Christmas story using my characters is a great idea. Thanks, whoever suggested it.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great thread! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, this is too late for me.

Oh, not that I need more lead time, it's just that this is the best time of year for me to write.  In summer I can't write much at all, so that is the best time to prep for fall and do paper copies.

Unfortunately, because I've worked in academia all my life, I never realized that summer was my worst time to write. (It was my only time, up until I retired.)

So, taking notes for next year.

The one thing I will potentially do is write holiday themed stories about my characters.  Also possibly some shorts to offer as freebies in the post Christmas season to attract people to my other work

Camille.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

scottmarlowe said:


> That's a good idea. The book should have gone through final proofreading by early November, so I just have to exercise patience after that.


I exercise my patience daily. Otherwise, it gets lost quickly. Now here's hoping I can get the WIP whipped into shape in time.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm planning a giveaway to get more people on the mailing list. Thinking of giving a way a new Kobo ereader. Still working out the details. Other than that I just plan to finish my series and have it out by Christmas.


----------



## minxmalone (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm doing a print ad in the December issue of Romantic Times Magazine and planning a holiday giveaway for my mailing list members. I'm finishing up a Christmas novella that I plan to release in November. I'm still trying to think of what else I want to do. I feel like I have distracted holiday-brain already


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Based on the earlier suggestion, I'm definitely doing a Christmas shorts collection -- probably one with 3 of the domination erotic romances, 1 with at least two billionaire bbw titles, and maybe bbw next door collection. That seems a little odd, perhaps, but these will probably be two to three stories that collectively equal under 20k, the characters are all in place as well as the dynamics, the focus will be an erotic scene (easy to write) that throws in some additional details of how their lives have progressed since the HEA they had, and each collection will have a built in audience that should be a minimum of 5k potential readers. My newsletter (which just hit 700 9 days into its fourth month in existence) will be pretty healthy by then. And I'm thinking of making it clear that these titles are limited time only -- like off sale by the end of January until the following Christmas season or I decide otherwise. 

Thanks for starting the thread, Elle!


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> Panic.


Panic 2.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> Waiting until November like I did is TOO LATE.


Aaargh!!! Panic! I had planned a November release of my non-fiction book! RU saying that's too late? I wanted to have it available for a December stocking stuffer. I can't get the book released in October because my editor won't be done then, and then I have to have it proofread. Cover is ready to go though... What to do! What to do! Should I wait until 2014 and try again?

Edited: Never mind. I'm going to publish it whenever it's ready to go. It might end up being late e.g. January or February. That's the way it goes


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, this year's holiday season falls right into my writing time, so I won't be doing much extra for holiday promotions. Maybe a few days of lowered e-book prices. However, I should be putting out a couple of more print editions between now and the end of the year. If I take a break from writing to focus on marketing, it'll take forever to get back to the book, so I'll stick with what I'm doing.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Just finished the print file for the fourth book today. Then I ran out of ISBN's and had to request more. Good thing they're free up here.
That said, I rarely sell print books. But the Matchbook thing sounds really spiffy.

Looking back to last year, though, November and January were far better for me for ebook sales than December. However, I ran two BookBub ads in January so that really skewed the numbers.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Elle, Elle, Elle...
Just so you know, you've been a big sister to me for the last 8 mos or so when I first came on KB's.

This past June, you said something in passing during a discussion about a plaguarized book that scared the hell out of me and made me throw into high gear my debut novel.  Originally, I intended to pub it at the end of July, but thanks to Julie from AToMR, I pulled it because....
It weren't ready!!!
(Gotta work on my spelling...)
It goes up this fall.

Before I started to stalk you, a good day was about 2K words.
Now, if I don't hit 5K in a day (sue me... I'm retired and hate TV!) I tack on the balence for the next day...

So, big sis who's younger than I...
Between KD and me, we will have four new releases up by December. No fooling. The blog tours are not only booked, but paid for. I haven't even started the m/s for the last book, but since I became an outline fiend (YMMV re that technique) it just needs the butt time. 


I have no idea why, but after about 2200 words something magical happens... the characters take over or something. All i do from 2.2K-5K is take notes or something.... The last 2,500 words are...FUN!

I'm having a blast, and can't wait for Christmas

Thanks for the kick in the seat of the pants to us; you're absolutely right.
(BTW- for any lurkers... Shine Not Burn is a great book!)


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for this, Elle. Your post reminded me that I should start getting my longer works into print.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Elle, this is me. I'm already working on Christmas promotions (started a month ago). I did my writing plan two days ago, about what I'm going to get out by then, and I'm going to stick to it even if it kills me. I'm also investigating Christmas promotions and all that.

Should be awesome.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I'm planning to write a Christmas Short Story Collection again. The first one included a story featuring a character from one of my series, so I think I'll do the same with another character. 

As for my Cover Designer persona, I've already started making Christmas-themed premade covers.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> Elle, Elle, Elle...
> Just so you know, you've been a big sister to me for the last 8 mos or so when I first came on KB's.
> 
> This past June, you said something in passing during a discussion about a plaguarized book that scared the hell out of me and made me throw into high gear my debut novel. Originally, I intended to pub it at the end of July, but thanks to Julie from AToMR, I pulled it because....
> ...


Awww, that's very sweet of you to say! I can always use another little brother. They're fun to tease. 



David Adams said:


> Elle, this is me. I'm already working on Christmas promotions (started a month ago). I did my writing plan two days ago, about what I'm going to get out by then, and I'm going to stick to it even if it kills me. I'm also investigating Christmas promotions and all that.
> 
> Should be awesome.


GREAT! Now you have these rabid fans who will not only harass you for your new book but me as well. 



CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks for this, Elle. Your post reminded me that I should start getting my longer works into print.


Welcome! I waited until the beginning of November last year to get 12 books in print and that was a complete nightmare. Don't do what I did. Start now. 



JanThompson said:


> Aaargh!!! Panic! I had planned a November release of my non-fiction book! RU saying that's too late? I wanted to have it available for a December stocking stuffer. I can't get the book released in October because my editor won't be done then, and then I have to have it proofread. Cover is ready to go though... What to do! What to do! Should I wait until 2014 and try again?
> 
> Edited: Never mind. I'm going to publish it whenever it's ready to go. It might end up being late e.g. January or February. That's the way it goes


November release is great! People start buying xmas gifts in November, so if you're ready to roll then, that's perfect. But if you're just starting to get it ready then, you'll hate yourself for it later. 



Christa Wick said:


> Thanks for starting the thread, Elle!


My pleasure!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Kathelm said:


> Quick! Write a holiday special starring your most popular character!


Anyone here have any success selling Christmas themed erotica?

I've seen the books out there, but I'm wondering how well they sell. I mean, just because it's Christmas, does that make folks want to read something like 'Santa's Three Hos'?


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Great suggestion and it actually got me thinking, a dangerous thing to do at best, and gave me an idea I otherwise wouldn't have had. 

Now to execute it is another matter, of course. 

As for Santa's Three Ho's? Sounds like the perfect gift for the in-laws.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

swolf said:


> I mean, just because it's Christmas, does that make folks want to read something like 'Santa's Three Hos'?


Hahaha! I just got that. I'm so slow.


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Now, i'm sweating


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

removed


----------



## MercyFaulk (May 13, 2013)

swolf said:


> Anyone here have any success selling Christmas themed erotica?
> 
> I've seen the books out there, but I'm wondering how well they sell. I mean, just because it's Christmas, does that make folks want to read something like 'Santa's Three Hos'?


I did okay with a Christmas-themed story last year, and it ran through January. Problem is, you really don't sell any the rest of the year. I think a Christmas short sent to your mailing list as a 'Christmas present' is a nice touch though.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been thinking about Christmas 2013 since Christmas 2012.  

Seriously, though, you do need to get everything set up ahead of time.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

To this very good list of To-Dos I would add the following:

- if you're planning to run promotions through sites like KBoards, book early and request an early December date. (You can do that through the Instructions field in our sign-up process.) 

Many authors start to do this in November, but by then most available slots are filled. 

Also: if you have a paperback that's priced nicely for gift-giving, let us know and we can mention that in the ad copy. 

Signup links are at the bottom of any KB page.


----------



## Emily Kimelman (Apr 29, 2011)

For those looking for historical data, last year I published a novella in early December and then a full length book in early January. I did well in December, better in January and saw the most sales in February (though pretty close to January). I ran bookbub ads all three months. This year I plan on publishing a full length novel in early January again since I felt that I got a nice bump from all those new kindle owners. And I doubt I could get the book done before that 

Now I'm off to try to book my kb board ads... thanks for the tip Harvey!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

swolf said:


> ....I mean, just because it's Christmas, does that make folks want to read something like 'Santa's Three Hos'?


LOL!

Thanks for the laugh! I needed that today.


----------



## Dan Fiorella (Oct 14, 2012)

ChrisWard said:


> I'm a small fry so not really worth listening to but my most sucessful week last year was the one between Xmas and Year New after a pretty successful free run on Dec 20th. Sold like 80 in a week having not sold that many in a month before.


Yeah, I noticed that, too. And mine was a Christmas-related story, so it surprised me. But I think the brand-new eReaders that were given as gifts for Christmas (as mentioned upstream) might be a good reason for that.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Emily Kimelman said:


> For those looking for historical data, last year I published a novella in early December and then a full length book in early January. I did well in December, better in January and saw the most sales in February (though pretty close to January). I ran bookbub ads all three months. This year I plan on publishing a full length novel in early January again since I felt that I got a nice bump from all those new kindle owners. And I doubt I could get the book done before that
> 
> Now I'm off to try to book my kb board ads... thanks for the tip Harvey!


I've noticed my best sales in February as well. This is true whether I have a new book or not, but I suspect it's better if you have new books.

(I have to admit though, this Year of the Snake has been so bad, I'm considering holding off publishing my winter work until Jan 31, when The Year of the Horse starts.)

Camille


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Speaking as a horror writer I am ALREADY getting ready for Friday 13th this week, October (and Halloween) next month - now I have to worry about CHRISTMAS too

  

You are dead right, of course, Elle. 

Christmas is BIG, BIG, FREAKING BIG!!!


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> Don't forget the Matchbook program with Amazon. You can do big promotions, advertising "BUY THE BOOK FOR YOUR MOTHER IN LAW, GET THE EBOOK FREE/HALF PRICE!" or whatever.
> 
> Line up those promos!! Get the ads ready for Facebook if you do those kinds of things. Make sure no more than 20% of the ad is text (learned that the hard way).


Nice!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, believe me, I have a list. I just have a really big translation project right now that will go months and is eating most of my brain cells.


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

Good reminder. I thought I'd been doing well because I'm getting ready for a pre-halloween release. (September 23rd, The Necromancer's Gambit), and will have a November release as well (Banksters). I'd planned to focus on a lot of new writing in November, and had wanted all of my heavy lifting done before then. I'd love to plan a few book discovery days and ads for the new work. In the meantime, I've already got the paperback finished for the space opera I launched in August, and have everything that can be enrolled in Matchbooks. So I guess I just need to focus on what ad days I want, and when. This is the daunting part, since up until now I've focused on reader interation one on one, rather than paid advertisements. Got a Book Discover Day tomorrow (Thanks again for those who donated those spots! I can't wait to see how this goes), and hopefully that'll get me off my bum to plan more.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Great reminder, Elle. I have releases lined up for November and December, but haven't thought about promos. I do have a Christmas novella but it's been out since April and sold quite well. I'm not sure what to do with it, but I'd like to make it work harder in the lead-in to Christmas. Suggestions? It's 99c and I don't want to make it free as it doesn't tie-in to any of my other books. It's not a paperback yet, so I might do that and make the ebook free through Matchbook.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Oh, believe me, I have a list. I just have a really big translation project right now that will go months and is eating most of my brain cells.


Trust me, I feel your pain. I'm currently stuck with the endless specification from hell. 83 pages on how to paint trucks, sigh.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

My only problem with planning Christmas promotions is that you can't order them until around 30 days beforehand. This leaves a lot up in the air. I know what I _want_ to do for promotions, but whether it will work out is another question.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

This thread inspired me to dust off an idea for a short Christmas romance I had last year. I only wrote a few hundred words, since I had the idea maybe two weeks before Christmas, which was far too little time to make it work. But if I continue with the story now, I can have it ready and published in time for Christmas.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Just bumping this as I believe NOW is actually a good time to start thinking about Christmas. April is when the summer slow-down starts, in case you didn't know. January is usually the busiest month, followed by December, February, and March. Summer is slower and fall is REALLY slow. So be ready for that. Then you won't be shocked. And plan on having way more books out by November so you have time to market them for when everyone opens their new Kindles on Christmas and gets cabin fever in January, February, and March.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep. Last year I realized that I have a hard time writing when it's too hot -- but I'm fine with formatting.  So I decided to do paper versions of all my backlist over summer.  That way I have a lot of paper releases for the gift buying season.

Camille


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Totally bookmarking this thread. It's definitely something to keep in mind when you're figuring out your production schedule.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Just bumping this as I believe NOW is actually a good time to start thinking about Christmas. April is when the summer slow-down starts, in case you didn't know. January is usually the busiest month, followed by December, February, and March. Summer is slower and fall is REALLY slow. So be ready for that. Then you won't be shocked. And plan on having way more books out by November so you have time to market them for when everyone opens their new Kindles on Christmas and gets cabin fever in January, February, and March.


That's true. This thread is what inspired me to publish Silent Bite, but it was kind of tight getting it published in time, even as a 50k novel (half the length of the other books in the series).

Should I write a new Christmas novel or just promote the one I already have? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I remember this thread, and I didn't listen to it. I severely underestimated how long it would take to do things and somehow had the idea that I could release my Christmas themed story in December after releasing the first book in the series around Thanksgiving. Not even close! Instead I released my Christmas book, Mistletoe in Montana, last week.  

I've learned so many lessons in the past few months! I love Christmas stories and will start much earlier this year. I noticed that one of my favorite authors, Debbie Macomber, released her Christmas book last year at the beginning of October. I am going to try and do the same this year. Which means I should start writing in July, to be safe.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I released my Christmas book on November 21. Enough time before Christmas, but the big publishers had already released their Christmas books by then.

I'm not sure if I'll write another this year (maybe if I have a good idea), but I'll definitely translate my existing Christmas book into German for an extra income stream.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I released my Christmas book on November 21. Enough time before Christmas, but the big publishers had already released their Christmas books by then.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll write another this year (maybe if I have a good idea), but I'll definitely translate my existing Christmas book into German for an extra income stream.


I chose December 12th because I liked the number and the 30 day thingy on Amazon meant I had two weeks on the list either side of new year. Worked great. I want to do the same this year if i can.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I chose December 12th because I liked the number and the 30 day thingy on Amazon meant I had two weeks on the list either side of new year. Worked great. I want to do the same this year if i can.


I did the same - but used 13th cause it was a Friday the 13th.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

What I'm going to try to do this year is release three related novella/short novels under a new pen name a month apart in December, January and February.

However, since I don't want to debut that pen name until I have three books ready to go (or at least all three fully drafted), it will depend on when I get them all done.  (I've got stuff to write under my own name as well.)

Camille


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL, I've already bought the cover for my Christmas 'little treat' story thats an add on to one of my series. Of course I am dreadful for buying every cover that takes my fancy and then thinking up the story to go with it later...


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

swolf said:


> Anyone here have any success selling Christmas themed erotica?
> 
> I've seen the books out there, but I'm wondering how well they sell. I mean, just because it's Christmas, does that make folks want to read something like 'Santa's Three Hos'?


This makes me laugh out loud every time I read it. 

(Bumping the thread in response to another thread about preparing for the Christmas shopping season and the rush that comes after Christmas.)


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Christa Wick said:


> Have your website up-to-date with buy links (with affiliate code), mail list, etc.


How do you do that?


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Good grief, this is an old thread!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> Good grief, this is an old thread!


It's Christmas in July--2015.  This thread does make me miss Elle Casey's posts though.

p.s. I'm writing a Christmas novella . . .


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

The info is still relevant, which is saying something considering how much this industry changes from week to week. Now is the time to be planning your Christmas promotions, releases, etc. If you wait until the Fall, it might be too late to get a lot of things done. The big sales start in November and I've had great releases in October too.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got a short story in a Christmas-themed anthology (guess which one in my sig). It had a "soft launch" last year as it was released a bit late in the day to properly target the Christmas market, and I'm really hoping the publisher will be pushing it a bit harder this year.


----------



## Liz French (Apr 13, 2014)

ellecasey said:


> The info is still relevant, which is saying something considering how much this industry changes from week to week. Now is the time to be planning your Christmas promotions, releases, etc. If you wait until the Fall, it might be too late to get a lot of things done. The big sales start in November and I've had great releases in October too.


Just want to say hi and lovely to see you here again. Also, who wouldn't want to think of Christmas just now? It's Christmas FFS.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> The info is still relevant, which is saying something considering how much this industry changes from week to week. Now is the time to be planning your Christmas promotions, releases, etc. If you wait until the Fall, it might be too late to get a lot of things done. The big sales start in November and I've had great releases in October too.


I'm already on it! I feel so together right now. But it won't last. Sigh.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Liz French said:


> Just want to say hi and lovely to see you here again. Also, who wouldn't want to think of Christmas just now? It's Christmas FFS.


Hey there!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

In Australia we have Christmas in July. Quite a bit of snow fell this week. It's cold.

Hi, Elle, nice to see you here.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

for once I'm ahead of the game. I've got a mystery Christmas for my current series ready to be edited and I'm working a the start of a new series. The first book will be set at Christmas and for my cover...what could be more "Christmasy" than a snowy old fashioned train station, decorated for the season?
Now to finish, edit, and promote!


----------



## Genre Hoarder (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad to see this thread resurrected! I'm working on my holiday releases right now. I'll begin publishing them beginning later this month. I have a four novella series that I'll be releasing in quick succession in anticipation of the holidays.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

ellecasey said:


> The info is still relevant, which is saying something considering how much this industry changes from week to week. Now is the time to be planning your Christmas promotions, releases, etc. If you wait until the Fall, it might be too late to get a lot of things done. The big sales start in November and I've had great releases in October too.


Have to agree -- this info is very relevant and was brought to our attention at just the right time. Thank you!


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

ellecasey said:


> The info is still relevant, which is saying something considering how much this industry changes from week to week. Now is the time to be planning your Christmas promotions, releases, etc. If you wait until the Fall, it might be too late to get a lot of things done. The big sales start in November and I've had great releases in October too.


It's the legendary Elle Casey. Loved your interview on RSP recently =)

I've got a Halloween release and a release on November 30th. Audio versions of both will be available right before Christmas. I feel like that handles the production side of things, but I'm still a bit overwhelmed by what promotion angle to take. I have a feeling the sites will be swamped. How early do you approach them about the holidays?


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm ready! Well, ready with my Christmas book anyway. Smashwords approved 'B' for their Premium catalog just today and Create Space approved the print version a couple of days before. Now I'm just waiting for Kindle to link the e-book to the print copy. 

I'd better up my internet MBs if I'm going to promote this thing properly!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2015)

This is a timeless thread! I'm glad I am producing audio books now! And the advice on Matchbook is priceless.


----------



## Mxz (Jan 17, 2015)

Halloween totally slipped my mind.  I should start working again on this mystery I have.  Maybe I can get it out by the end of September.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

soulfulone said:


> Glad to see this thread resurrected!


You're welcome.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> The info is still relevant, which is saying something considering how much this industry changes from week to week. Now is the time to be planning your Christmas promotions, releases, etc. If you wait until the Fall, it might be too late to get a lot of things done. The big sales start in November and I've had great releases in October too.


Great to see you again, Elle! And this is encouraging to hear. I'm getting ready to outline my Christmas novel. I'm finishing up one that takes place around Halloween now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2015)

Read through this entire thread.  I'll start writing my Christmas ghost story novel next month for November release.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I guess I could try to write a sci-fi Christmas short


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

so we do not have to write just christmas stories correct?
have everything ready to go.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Maybe SF writers here could throw together a Christmas SciFi anthology.

"Christmas Out There"

or

"Christmas Somewhere Else"

or

"Christmas on the Moon"

or something


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2015)

tomgermann said:


> so we do not have to write just christmas stories correct?
> have everything ready to go.


Right. People looking to buy Christmas presents or to throw books on their shiny new Kindles that Santa brought them will go for a variety of books.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Elle, how nice to see you! Have you been lurking all along?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Patty Jansen said:


> In Australia we have Christmas in July. Quite a bit of snow fell this week. It's cold.


In NZ we have Christmas at Christmas  Some people feel a need to have a mid-winter (mid-year) Christmas. I think those people were born in the wrong hemisphere though...


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> In Australia we have Christmas in July. Quite a bit of snow fell this week. It's cold.
> 
> Hi, Elle, nice to see you here.


Hey Patty! Thanks.  Ditto!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> Elle, how nice to see you! Have you been lurking all along?


No, I just stay on my old threads, so if they get resurrected, I see them in my email.


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> No, I just stay on my old threads, so if they get resurrected, I see them in my email.


So now we know how to summon you....

Now where is that old thread about writing fast....

But for real, good to see you again. If it wasn't for you, I'd probably only have two books in that signature.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Matt Ryan said:


> So now we know how to summon you....
> 
> Now where is that old thread about writing fast....
> 
> But for real, good to see you again. If it wasn't for you, I'd probably only have two books in that signature.


 Summoning me ... sounds like black magic demon stuff. Hmmmm ... now there's an idea for a book. lol


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

This thread did inspire this story:

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-christmas-on-moon.html


----------

